# Any other one-trick ponies?



## Pimlico (Dec 2, 2013)

From reading this forum, it seems writers just naturally love to write. They get an intriguing idea every once in awhile and they commence putting pen to paper.

There's always a new book or story around the corner.

For me, it's always been different. I have one story and one story only that I'm interested in telling. It's a multi-book series, so it'll take me awhile to get through it, but I've never had the urge to write anything else.

I have cool ideas about other things once in awhile, but I have no desire to write them.

Another writer said that once I finish one story that I would be hooked by the process and itch to start another.

But I've been writing for 30 years. The story I'm writing is it for me. Once it's done, I hang up my pen.

Anyone else like that? That have one story to tell, and no others and no urge.


----------



## Conker (Dec 2, 2013)

Nope!

My bank of "stories I really want to tell" is smaller than most writers I think, but it's still much more over one. 

It's too fun to write; I don't know why you'd stop once you finished one narrative when more are always demanding attention.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 3, 2013)

No, not me. I'd say I have the opposite problem -- too many stories I want to tell.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2013)

I have too many stories. As life progresses and I discover new things, more stories to tell.

Make it stop ;~;


----------



## DrGravitas (Dec 3, 2013)

There's an old philosophy saying that's a real favorite of mine: "The fox has many tricks; the hedgehog, one good one."

It's often interpreted as comparing people (especially authors or artists) who produce a variety of works to those who produce an extremely specific set. My favorite example (and perhaps the one most applicable to you) compares Shakespeare and Herman Melville (shame on those of you who don't remember Moby Dick from High school English! Then again, maybe you're actively blocking it from memory ) The general lesson to learn is that the fox and hedgehog coexist without one being superior over the other (eh, more or less. OK, so the ancient Greeks had some kinks to work out in their Natural Sciences studies.) Maybe you're just more Melville than Shakespeare. Melville produced a set of works most of which were oriented around the sea. Shakespeare produced (or in some cases, possibly stole) an incredible variety of works. Both of them are forced on apathetic High School English students. 


For my part I strive to be a fox. (Err, I should be careful with that sentence in this place...) I try to do or learn many things, although the variety of my creations sometimes pins me as a bit of a hedgehog. But, being hedgehog in nature is not a bad thing! To paraphrase the wise words of Doc. Brown 'Whatever it is, make it a good one!'


----------



## Conker (Dec 3, 2013)

^

Uh, Melville's bibliography isn't exactly small by any means.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_melville#Selected_bibliography

Some of those are novellas or short stories sure, but it's not like he only wrote four things. The man produced a fair amount of content.


----------



## DrGravitas (Dec 3, 2013)

Eh, sorry. My wording was a bit awkward. My memory is a bit fuzzy, but I recall that this interpretation of the saying isn't supposed to be just a flat quality versus quantity sort of thing. I meant to indicate that Melville's works are specific in subject matter. A lot of it was oriented around sailing and the sea.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, honestly, practice makes better. I suppose that's the difference with the "writers" in that those talking about it generally practice. 

Pretty much I currently have one story that has been on my mind for a long time and the only one I can think of that I really wish I could make, but I don't consider myself to be a writer. 

At best I have what I call 1 hour concepts. Where I get an idea and I write it start to finish in one hour.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey, this is pulling some writers from the wood works. I like. 

Anyhow, I find that I actively don't enjoy working on a single story indefinitely. I like being able to write definitely different works. Variety. I want to tell the story of a west-Texan drug smuggler as well as  the tale f a pawn broker who's a part time voodoo priest.  But my definition as a writer for myself is very different. I strive to write papers and articles as well. 

In the end it's all about what you want for yourself as a writer. If you're content to tell the tale of a singe story--then by all means. Explore the lives of Evey character. Tell it in a an ever evolving yet familiar style throughout. Many a good writer has made their money doing exactly that. Aint nothin' wrong with it.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 4, 2013)

Interesting subject! I personally have written many books in many different ways. from the Sci-Fi fantasy to the comical version, From the folklore warriors of Mythology to the Dragon of Zorin. I even wrote one about a crippled little boy, and one about two truck drivers who discover an alternate dimension. While I do write sometimes in series as in many books of the same continueing adventure it does become less interesting after a few years.


----------



## Pimlico (Dec 4, 2013)

I wonder how much the reception our stories get, or don't get, plays a role.

If you know that a story will only be seen by family and friends, are you less likely to devote time and effort to it?

Are you more inclined to choose a genre that is more likely to be accepted by a publisher?

Say you have a passel of ideas - how do you choose which to tackle? Ones that are more personally interesting? Ones that have better chances of being published/widely read? Ones that are "easier" to write for whatever reason? Ones that you feel would be of higher quality than your other ideas, however you define quality?


----------



## ACraZ (Dec 4, 2013)

I think I am a one hour fellow too, most of my ideas are written down into short stories and don't take a very long time to write, usually one night. Some stories have a second or third part, but I find myself unable to write a lasting series 
As for the reception playing a role, I am much more likely to keep writing if something gets more hits (yeah I'm vain or whatever, and want to know people see my work) than something else, or it becomes much harder to write the second part of a story that only got 4 viewings, you know? Great thread by the way, really starting a good discussion.


----------



## Conker (Dec 4, 2013)

Pimlico said:


> I wonder how much the reception our stories get, or don't get, plays a role.
> 
> If you know that a story will only be seen by family and friends, are you less likely to devote time and effort to it?
> 
> ...


Easier has played a role in my current novel.

Had an idea for a novella, still have it and still like it, but writing that story would require research and more planning since I want it to do more than just be a fun story. Want some LITERATURE up in that thing.

And then I had this other idea for a novel and that didnt' require as much thought or planning, so I started that instead. Gonna be like 3x as long though, so maybe not really the easier solution in the long run 

As to publishing, I'd love to write something I know would be published, but eh. Ideas come and go and I'll take what I can get, even if it isn't marketable. I really don't think my current novel will be easily published, if at all. I just don't see big money anthro fiction, especially if it isn't meant for kids.


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2013)

I have one large main idea, with a smattering of side stories. 

I have a small amount of other ideas, but they are nowhere near as fleshed out as my main story idea. So, I suspect I sit somewhere on the fence with this :/


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 5, 2013)

I've always wanted an actual Fantasy Story that isn't 100% about saving the world but instead, is more of a "bunch of shorts" in this world you created. Although there's a finish line saying "You will save the world in the end" that is just there for the sake of being there, being able to add as much filler as you want is just amusing. If this story ever reaches the finish line, I probably won't try to think of a new story anymore but instead just try to come up with a random sequel. It's not the story I really care about. It's the characters. To write a new story means I will have to abandon them and to reuse them is just lazy if it's not a prequel or sequel.


----------

